# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pomoc - zamijena drukera na coveru?

## lollipop

naime, naš cover je predugo ležao na termo peći (prokleta kiša  :Evil or Very Mad: ) i drukeri su se hmmm malo otopili i naravno više ne kopčaju... coveri su novi i ne želim ih baciti, jer sve ostalo super štima... imate li možda kakav prijedlog? je li moguće zamijeniti drukere ili priheftati nove? ja imam dvije lijeve, pa ako znate gdje i kako... hvala, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Peterlin

> naime, naš cover je predugo ležao na termo peći (prokleta kiša ) i drukeri su se hmmm malo otopili i naravno više ne kopčaju... coveri su novi i ne želim ih baciti, jer sve ostalo super štima... imate li možda kakav prijedlog? je li moguće zamijeniti drukere ili priheftati nove? ja imam dvije lijeve, pa ako znate gdje i kako... hvala, hvala


U trgovinama potrepštinama za šivanje ima kupiti tih drukera. Oni se obično pričvršćuju čekićem ili posebnom napravom (također ima, ponekad se prodaje u kompletu s drukerima - još negdje imam jednu vrećicu iz doba dok mi je to trebalo za moje sinove, sad su već u školi   :Wink:  ). 

Većina radionica za šivanje i prepravak odjeće može ti to napraviti za sitnu naknadu. (Jedna takva radionica mi je baš u blizini, ali ima toga po Zagrebu... Pogledaj u Žute stranice tko ti je blizu.)

----------


## pomikaki

e, i meni treba ovaj podatak, s tim da je meni otpao samo jedan druker. Probat ću u nekoj krojačkoj radnji.

----------


## irena1981

Mislim da ti je lakše javiti se proizvodžaču od kojeg si kupila da ti ih promjeni, nego tražiti drukere po radnjama, teško ćeš ih naći, uglavnom, ako ih i imaju onda su metalni.

----------


## bimba iaia

Meni je jedna mama šivalica zamjenila, jer ima plastične drukere i spravu...  :Kiss:

----------


## triplemama

> Meni je jedna mama šivalica zamjenila, jer ima plastične drukere i spravu...


I ja mislim da je ovo najbolja ideja

----------


## lollipop

> Meni je jedna mama šivalica zamjenila, jer ima plastične drukere i spravu...


tješi me da nisam jedina kojoj se ovo dogodilo...   :Embarassed:  
kad saniram stvar javim vam kako je uspjelo. za sada tražim prodaju li se negdje plastični drukeri.
hvala vam cure!

----------


## bimba iaia

Meni se nisu rastopili...jednostavno su ostali zakačeni...govorim o smibovim coverima( i bijeli i print).Valjda nisam svjesna svoje snage   :Rolling Eyes:  
A na hm pelenama su ispali neki mali kinesti drukeri,oni veći nikad.

----------


## Peterlin

> bimba iaia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je jedna mama šivalica zamjenila, jer ima plastične drukere i spravu... 
> 
> 
> tješi me da nisam jedina kojoj se ovo dogodilo...   
> kad saniram stvar javim vam kako je uspjelo. za sada tražim prodaju li se negdje plastični drukeri.
> hvala vam cure!


U Zagrebu: trgovine Šestinčanka (Maksimirska) i Fontana (Trg žrtava fašizma) tj. prodavaonice gumbi i pribora za šivanje. Nema u svakoj, mora biti doooobro opskrbljena.

Kad su moja djeca bila mala, uz bodiće i odijelca sam znala dobiti rezervne drukere (bilo ih je raznih, i plastičnih i metalnih). To sam uvijek gledala kod kupovine dječje odjeće.

A za covere - možda ne bi škodilo pitati proizvođača ili trgovca, to bi se trebalo moći kupiti kao rezervni dio!   :Wink:  

Ja nisam uspjela naći odgovarajući  metalni druker za svoju jaknu, pa mi je šnajderica negdje našla. Nije bilo badava, platila 20 kn, ali vrijedilo je.

----------

